# Java in Lautschrift



## Taucher (17. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

kleine Frage: Weiß jemabd von euch, wie die Worte Java und JavaScript in Lautschrift geschrieben werden? Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir hlefen könntet.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (17. Jun 2006)

Hä  ???:L 

Du willst nicht eine Laufschrift in Java/JS schreiben, sondern Java/JS _in_ Laufschrift.
Beim besten Willen, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was das bedeuten könnte...


----------



## Timmah (17. Jun 2006)

Er will wohl Letzteres.

Einfach mal ein englisches Wörterbuch zur Hand nehmen; dort sollte die Lautschrift für die Begriffe drin stehen.


----------



## Guest (17. Jun 2006)

AskOxford 

ob die Darstellung der Lautschrift im Browser richtig funktioniert vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Nach "Script" noch zu suchen, sollte wohl nun noch ne Kleinigkeit sein ;-)

Kerstin


----------



## Taucher (17. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ja, ich wollte die Worte Java (bzw. JavaScript) in Lautschrift haben.

Ich habe jetzt das hier gefunden:



> ˈJa:vaScrɪpt



Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (18. Jun 2006)

Ach kacke, ich hatte irgendwie trotz mehrfachem Hingucken Laufschrift statt Lautschrift gelesen   
Werde wohl wirklich alt  :bahnhof:


----------



## RawBit (18. Jun 2006)

ich muss sagen... ich hab auch oft schwierigkeiten beim aussprechen eines wortes mit 4 buchstaben


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (18. Jun 2006)

Ganz so unberechtigt war die Frage nicht, denn Java wird oft tatsächlich falsch ausgesprochen.
Selbst der Merriam Webster kennt mehrere Aussprachen:
http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=Java

Bin mir recht sicher, mal gelesen zu haben, daß die zweite (bei den gesprochenen Versionen) die offiziell richtige ist.


----------



## Taucher (18. Jun 2006)

@Hackl... geht mir ja nicht wirklich darum, wie das jemand ausspricht... jedenfalls nicht primär.  denke mir halt, das es cool aussieht, wenn zu der definition von java die lautschrift steht.


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Jun 2006)

Bringt mich auf die Frage, wie Java eigentlich im
Englischen/Amerikanischen ausgesprochen wird.

"Jawa", "Jäwä", ...?

Bitte keine *richtige* Lautschrit-Angabe, da mir die nicht
viel weiterhilft


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (19. Jun 2006)

Einfach meinem obigen Link folgen, da bekommst Du es vorgesprochen. Ich bin nämlich eigentlich davon ausgegangen, daß es um die offizielle Aussprache geht und die ist naturgemäß englisch. 
Ansonten mal in meiner eigenen Lautschrift: "Dschava".


----------



## tnf (20. Jun 2006)

also ich sag "tschawa"


----------



## Soulfly (20. Jun 2006)

Dschawa ist ein bißchen weicher und passender IMHO


----------

